# How Not To Use a Kick in a Fight



## Cryozombie (Nov 20, 2010)

http://failblog.org/2010/11/17/epic-fail-video-starting-a-fight-fail/

Yeah... High Kicks work in the real world.  Tee Hee


----------



## oaktree (Nov 20, 2010)

The guy he was trying to start the fight with is extremely nice I am  not sure if I would just stomp his head or just fall down laughing.

That could be an interesting question if a guy tries a martial art move and fails and hurts himself will you laugh at him or kick his *** first?


----------



## Tanaka (Nov 20, 2010)

I wouldn't tell that to superkick vick.


----------



## seasoned (Nov 20, 2010)

It looked like a good kick. I swear he was trying to hit both of them with the one kick. Just think, your out and about, then this guy and his girlfriend start giving you some crap. Thinking back, Sensei taught you this 2 for 1 kick, simple, quick, 2 birds with 1 stone type thing. I feel that anybody can miss, but it is the recovery that counts, right? He fired the kick, ducked, faked low, and was up and ready to go again. I wish we could have seen the outcome, when he knocks himself out, with a spining back kick, or something like that. :rofl:


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 20, 2010)

His execution was decently done... just piss-poor on the targeting distance. 

Sometimes it's guys like this that can give MA a bad name. Oh he trained all these years has this or that colored belt and he falls flat on his face. Nice going moron! 

Provided that he DID study at all...


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 21, 2010)

First off, no martial artist who did not train at "Kobra Kai!" should be trying to start fights.  Leaving aside the moral aspects, what's the best way of not getting hurt?  Don't get hit!  What's the best way of not getting hit?  Don't be in a fight!

Secondly, wearing tight trousers and low grip shoes?  What was it that sensei said about that and kicking ... hmmm ... let me think ... :lol:


----------



## Cryozombie (Nov 28, 2010)

Another example of how not to use a high kick in a fight

http://failblog.org/2010/11/23/epic-fail-video-kick-fail-3/


----------

